# Feather and Fan baby afghan



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See pic.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> See pic.


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful Afghan.....you did an awesome job!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Classic, Comfy, Charming.... Such a beautiful baby blanket and your work is flawless....


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

That is just lovely.
I have 5 skeins of Bernat Softee Baby, wondering if it is too light. So there it sits.

I love the pattern, and you did such a nice job.

Rose


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful afghan.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

What a beautiful baby blanket. Nice job!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous work and still love the pattern-I have made it so many times over the years!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I though, something wrong with my eyes, but now I see , that both of you finished Feather and Fan baby afgan and showed us at the same time! I love it,-very beautiful!


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I love it, where can I find this pattern? I don't know if I could do it, I'd probably get lost with the pattern, but I'd love to try it!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Feather and fan is just the best pattern, its timeless.
Your blanket is perfect, so light and dainty for a baby


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice work, classic


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning work, perfection in every stitch


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I will post pattern tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> I will post pattern tomorrow.


You can not post the pattern instructions unless you wrote or designed them yourself. This is because of copyright issues and is against the rules and regulations of the Knitting Paradise forum. In the last couple of days a topic posting was totally removed because of copy and pasting of a pattern and download pdf postings.
You can post the http address link to the pattern as per the rules and regulations of the KP. You can find these rules and regulations here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49-1.html

(No bad intentions are meant towards you about this, I am just not sure if you or some of the other KP members are aware of this).

Pattern instructions for this pattern are here: http://www.pagebypage.com/blanketfeatherandfan.php


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link to the pattern!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice work. I have made several using that pattern and just love it.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't wait to give it a try now LOL


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I designed my own pattern, much like the pattern in the link. I just finished a sweater with the stitch, so decided to make the blanket, if I use my own design, then it is not a copy of a copyright.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful version of an old standby. Love it!  :thumbup:


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello. Just lovely. Lucky baby. springchicken66


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

F&F is one of my favorite patterns. In fact I have on the shawl I knitted using the pattern right now! You did a beautiful job on the blanket. I'm sure it will be treasured for years!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Atta girl!


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

gorgeous. I envy anyone who has hands that can still work with the smaller needles.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Well done and its tooo beautiful ....


----------



## Jayne p (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful job. How many stitches did you cast on. Thanks.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fiona Dawn said:


> I love it, where can I find this pattern? I don't know if I could do it, I'd probably get lost with the pattern, but I'd love to try it!


Just google feather and fan baby blanket. It is so easy it's a four row pattern repeat and once you get a few rows up, it is simple. This is my go to pattern for baby blankets.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Jayne p said:


> Beautiful job. How many stitches did you cast on. Thanks.


http://www.pagebypage.com/blanketfeatherandfan.php


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

One of my favourite patterns too, and very neat work.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!! :wink:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is just beautiful .


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

I LOVE this pattern. It is so lovely. I made one in a yellow for my Grandson 4yrs ago now his baby sister is using it now. I enjoyed making it, hope you did also.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely!! ;0)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

That's lovely. Well Done


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> See pic.


Nice job!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

so nice. your knit beautifully! what a blessed baby to snuggle up with such a lovely blankie!


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

What a work of art! So classically beautiful. The little one swathed in your love is most fortunate.


----------



## slaurance (Feb 14, 2011)

Very beautiful and elegant. It makes me envious.....lol


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is still one of my favorite patterns for babies. There's a good reason it's become such a classic.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. Have been thinking of making a feather and fan baby afghan, but can't find a pattern I like. Where did you
find yours? Or do you have a suggestion where I could find one that is similar. All patterns are not created equal I've found!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pattern is one page back, pg 3.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> I designed my own pattern, much like the pattern in the link. I just finished a sweater with the stitch, so decided to make the blanket, if I use my own design, then it is not a copy of a copyright.


Right! This is what I was trying to say to let everyone know about what they can/cant do. It is a popular thing to knit up. On Ravelry there was even a feather and fan sock pattern. I am interested in and do knit socks so I might try this pattern. It would be very interesting and nice to see a picture of your feather and fan sweater. Any chance of that happening?


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful! I love that pattern. Perfect for a baby. It's lacy yet not over the top. What size is it? it's difficult to determine from the pics. They fool ya for sure. Have you ever knitted this pattern before? Nice knitting; very nice]/u]. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG so very beautiful work and pattern., Love this..


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is beautiful! Nice work! I think this is the same pattern my children's Great Grandmother made for them.


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

feather and fan pattern is so pretty. Your pic, makes me want to make one. Your baby blanket is beautiful/ Next girl baby gets one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful. great work.


----------



## CraftyDee3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty, I use this pattern a lot. It's so easy to remember, would you like to see some of the ones I made?

Craftyme


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful you did an awesome job on it!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice work...


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh My!! Just beautiful and your work is awesome!


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's stunningly beautiful work! Nice job!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CraftyDee3 said:


> Very pretty, I use this pattern a lot. It's so easy to remember, would you like to see some of the ones I made?
> 
> Craftyme


Of course we do!!!


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for pattern link. You did a nice work of art. Beautiful!


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

beautiful job! do u share the pattern or where to find it. Thank you


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Baker said:


> That is just lovely.
> I have 5 skeins of Bernat Softee Baby, wondering if it is too light. So there it sits.
> 
> I love the pattern, and you did such a nice job.
> ...


Here is a link to the pattern. If you want to make it wider or narrower just know this is an 18 stitch repeat. Meaning you cast on more or less stitches in increments of 18. I always put a stitch marker every 18 stitches, in between repeats, so I can check my stitch count after every repeat, rather than having to count the entire row. Good Luck, and yes your 5 skeins should be plenty. And no, not too light either
http://www.pagebypage.com/blanketfeatherandfan.php
Terri


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice love feather and fan


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Such beautiful work!!!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Well done, one of my favourite patterns
Best wishes


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is just beautiful and you did such a good job on it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, I've made it this pattern since my teen age years and still do it now..


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

That is why I had to share it. Lot of new knitters would love this. Great pattern for commuters.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

Please share your beautiful pattern.....


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See page 3


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jubelgaas said:


> Please share your beautiful pattern.....


The http link to the pattern can be found on page 2, page 3 and page 5 or you can click on the link below.
http://www.pagebypage.com/blanketfeatherandfan.php


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, I just looked again and it is on pg 2.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Thanks, I just looked again and it is on pg 2.


2cwdance, did you follow the pattern for the same number of repeats or did you use more or less stitches? and did you make it this same length? Were the edges tricky to do? I only ask because some other knitters are doing this on another topic forum and they are having issues with the edging along the sides. Perhaps they will come to this forum topic and see answers, although I have not seen them here yet. I could direct them here for answers. I note your edges are a little different than what the pattern instructions say to do. What are your edges?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. Did you block yours? I'm doing a feather and fan baby blanket now and hoping the pattern will look better after it has been washed. I'm hoping it won't need blocking.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

CraftyDee3 said:


> Very pretty, I use this pattern a lot. It's so easy to remember, would you like to see some of the ones I made?
> 
> Craftyme


Yes, please.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

knitting 5 stitches on each side will help make the edges look neater.



5mmdpns said:


> 2cwdance said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I just looked again and it is on pg 2.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> knitting 5 stitches on each side will help make the edges look neater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would the five stitches be in garter stitch or stockingette or like a moss stitch? just curious as to what would keep the edges from possibley curling under or up. Is five extra stitches enough?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

So pretty . Well done


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! This is the exact pattern my Mother in law used for a blanket she made for my oldest! (He's 37) Dorothy is gone now and I was not knitting way back then so I did not ask for the pattern. Can you share the pattern? Please? The one you show is lovely and I have a couple of grand-daughters who would like one to snuggle in.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AuntieDel said:


> Oh My Gosh! This is the exact pattern my Mother in law used for a blanket she made for my oldest! (He's 37) Dorothy is gone now and I was not knitting way back then so I did not ask for the pattern. Can you share the pattern? Please? The one you show is lovely and I have a couple of grand-daughters who would like one to snuggle in.


If you read through the posts, the http link for the pattern is posted on nearly every page.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm doing 5 stitches in garter on my blanket's sides and it isn't curling. I never thought of doing the seed stitch. This is my first F&F blanket so maybe some of the other posters can be more helpful about the seed stitch and if they have used it for the edging.



5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > knitting 5 stitches on each side will help make the edges look neater.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is very good to know, BarbaraSD. Sometimes an added border makes things look more finished/polished as per 2cwdance's picture. I also note that she added a border to the top and bottom.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Special!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous and you did such a beautiful job knitting it. I love that pattern.


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AuntieDel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My Gosh! This is the exact pattern my Mother in law used for a blanket she made for my oldest! (He's 37) Dorothy is gone now and I was not knitting way back then so I did not ask for the pattern. Can you share the pattern? Please? The one you show is lovely and I have a couple of grand-daughters who would like one to snuggle in.
> ...


No, I was lazy and didn't go through all 7 pages... *blush* Thanks.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I will count my repeats this aft.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm curious about something. In the link 5mmDPNs posted in the instructions it says if you want the ends to look the same to do a provisional cast on. Does anyone know how this will work when the blanket is started at the top of the blanket and so there will be a border of 5 knitted rows and then the pattern starts.

Has anyone who has made the F&F blanket made it where the ends are the same (the hills and dales going in the same direction)?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> I will count my repeats this aft.


Thank you!! as you have made this pattern and adapted it to what works for you, it would seem to me that I would save a lot of time trying to figure out this on my own.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm curious about something. In the link 5mmDPNs posted in the instructions it says if you want the ends to look the same to do a provisional cast on. Does anyone know how this will work when the blanket is started at the top of the blanket and so there will be a border of 5 knitted rows and then the pattern starts.
> 
> Has anyone who has made the F&F blanket made it where the ends are the same (the hills and dales going in the same direction)?


I think that some have tried this or were going to try this. They have been talking about the F&F pattern at past Knitting Tea Parties here at KP. Looking at the picture that 2cwdance posted, all the feathers and fans are going in one direction.


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm making this for a grand-daughter in a pretty shade of lavender


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gramspad said:


> I'm making this for a grand-daughter in a pretty shade of lavender


And of course, it goes with out saying, we need pictures of your knitting this in lavender!!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Seed st would be perfect border.


----------



## knittingkeltie (Apr 3, 2012)

It's quite lovely - my favourite pattern ever

knittingkeltie


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm curious about something. In the link 5mmDPNs posted in the instructions it says if you want the ends to look the same to do a provisional cast on. Does anyone know how this will work when the blanket is started at the top of the blanket and so there will be a border of 5 knitted rows and then the pattern starts.
> 
> Has anyone who has made the F&F blanket made it where the ends are the same (the hills and dales going in the same direction)?


I just finished a F&F blanket and just finished with row 4 (I think) of the pattern then cast off and it was wavy just like the beginning of the blanket.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

gramspad said:


> I'm making this for a grand-daughter in a pretty shade of lavender


Ahh. That will be lovely. Had a friend who was doing the baby room in Whinie the Pooh designs and U started a lavender F&F blanket. Was watching TV while working on the blanket and later discovered I got the rows mixed up so the design was going in wrong direction. Frogged the entire blanket and never started over. The one I'm doing now I am very careful of the rows. Constantly counting between the stitch markers.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Could you send the pattern or tell me where to find it please.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pat pg 2


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

medtrans56 said:


> Beautiful. Could you send the pattern or tell me where to find it please.


If you read through the posts you will find the http link posted at least 4/5 times.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

c.kenny said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious about something. In the link 5mmDPNs posted in the instructions it says if you want the ends to look the same to do a provisional cast on. Does anyone know how this will work when the blanket is started at the top of the blanket and so there will be a border of 5 knitted rows and then the pattern starts.
> ...


So when you folded the blanket over the waves were going in the same direction? But maybe if one does the 5-6 row beginning and end it doesn't matter. Hmm.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Seed st would be perfect border.


Thank you for your information! I am tossing around an idea in my head for making a scarf and using a two pattern repeat but I would need "stable" ends and sides for the scarf.

Did you use a circular needle vs a straight for your blanket and what would you suggest for a scarf such as I would like to try?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Great work


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

My baby blanket shown has a 36 pattern repeat.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Work..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, gorgeous!! Looks so soft and comfy too! Really nice job!


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. I just finished one,too. Fan and feathe is such a nice pattern.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

One of my favorite patterns...such a lovely piece of work. Excellent job!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very nice, beutiful job


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful...absolutely beautiful...elegant...would still like to see YOUR version of the pattern. You should be proud of this one.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

That is so pretty! Awesome job!


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

I made one using this pattern, but I had to do stripes because I was too bored to finish it in one color. It was white, green and blue and turned out really nice.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Ok girls, I will add the picture version that I created as asked. I will get my pattern out and will post here tonight. So put your needles on hold.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am using the same pattern stitch but my yarn is Bernat Baby Sport in rose pink color. I see your edges did not scallop as much as Mine are. I use a 4 row garter stitch as the border and it is a pretty scallop that will be perfect for the twin girls it is going to. I already have one blanket finished , just working on the second one.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

I love love love that pattern. What a gorgeous blanket.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

My pattern, Caron simply soft.
Size 8 needle, cast on 172
Knit or seed stitch for 3/4 inch.
Knit next row on right side
Purl next row.
Change to size 9 needle.
Seed stitch in pattern, first 5 stitches and last 5 sts.
**Purl 2 tog (3 times); *k1, yo (6 times);k2 tog (6 times);
Repeat * across to last 11 sts; k2 tog (3 times);
Seed on pattern last 5.
Purl row, maintaining border.
Knit row, maintaining border.
Purl row, maintaining border.
Repeat from ** in pattern 36 times.
Change back to size 8 needle;
Purl one row
Knit one row
Final 3/4 inches seed stitch border.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> See pic.


It's beautiful! I have one just like it, knit 42 years ago by a childhood friend of mine for my first son's birth. I treasure it because she had MS and had a hard time seeing the work.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

That is very pretty. I have done this blanket also but not as nice as your's. Question? How come one end have's a wave to it and the other end doesn't? Just wondering.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

It just appears to have a wave,, the border rows level ends out.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, What a beautiful Afghan and such nice work.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very well done. Such a nice pattern.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Very nice.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Very pretty. Looks nice and soft, too.


----------



## WendyS (Mar 5, 2012)

This pattern brings back memories. My Grandmother made one of these for me 61 years ago. I came home from the hospital in this shawl and a sweater, bonnet, booties. Then my dauthers came home in the same outfits. 40 and 38 years and my 16 year old grandaughter came home in the same. Now it is packed up in tissue and put away for the great grandchild one day many years from now/ This beautiful and great job on it


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pattern. Greatly appreciated.



2cwdance said:


> My pattern, Caron simply soft.
> Size 8 needle, cast on 172
> Knit or seed stitch for 3/4 inch.
> Knit next row on right side
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

More Feather and Fan patterns. Some have the border and some dont. I rather like the border put around the body of the blanket as 2cwdance has done.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=feather%20fan%20blanket&avail...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

A little late to chime in but, great job!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, please share your pictures!


----------



## grammiedanilp (Oct 5, 2011)

Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

That is beautiful. You did a great job!!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> See pic.


Couldn't be nicer. Fantastic work.


----------



## scrumbler2011 (Jan 5, 2012)

Feather and Fan is one pattern I can follow. Not many others I can. So if this novice pattern knitter can follow it, I am sure you will be able to also !! :thumbup:


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, I like that. One of my favorite patterns.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful Job!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it, great work. I just got 10 skeins at church
garage sale all different.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks,,,now how much yarn? I know details details..we all just wanna be like ewe!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful feather and fan baby afghan!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I think 4 Caron Simply Soft, buy 5 of the 366 yard skeins to be safe.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

When I am knitting baby blankets I use 2 balls of Bernat Baby Sport . In Florida we do not need bulky yarns or worsted weights for any thing for baby. My baby blankets are turning out to be very cushy even though it isn't a bulky yarn.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid 10 cents each for 10 new skeins of red heart at the
church sale.$1.00 total. I took a bunch of things to the
sale yesterday and with grace from God....I got yarn today.
Who says it all comes back to you. Yes it did.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Pattern is one page back, pg 3.


Shoot! Was your pattern removed by the Admin? I didn't see it on page 3.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

feather and Fan is a pattern stitch, not a pattern per say.
Here is the stitch pattern.
Feather and Fan Knitting Pattern stitch
Multiple of 18 + your border stitches
Knit the border you want for the bottom and then start the pattern stitch
Row 1 Knit
Row 2 Purl
Row 3 (K2tog) 3 times, (YO K1)6 times,(K2tog)3times.
Row 4 Knit

That is the entire pattern stitch. One tip is to use stitch markers between each repeat . It makes it very easy to find mistakes when you for get a YO or two.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

My pat is on pg 9.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> My pat is on pg 9.


Thank you!


----------

